# Need Info about Saudi Arabia PCC



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am an Indian and currently working in Riyadh from last 3 years. Can someone explain me in details to obtain Saudi Arabia PCC.

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Khan,

Check this link

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

SAUDI ARABIA
Relevant document: ‘No Previous Conviction Certificate’.
Current residents
Apply in person to Police General Headquarters or to Police Quarters in your area of residence in Saudi Arabia.
Application to include: Iqama (current and previous Saudi resident permits), a copy of your current passport plus two passport size photos, a letter from the Australian Embassy Riyadh, and fingerprints
(which can be taken by local police).

Processing time is approximately two weeks or more for citizens.
Non-citizens living in Saudi Arabia
Apply in the same way as citizens, and with the same documents.
Processing time is approximately six months.
Fee: payable.
Obtaining the letter from DIAC
If you have lodged a migration application, the DIAC processing office will provide you with a letter that requests health and character checks. You will need to present a copy of this letter to the DIAC office in Riyadh who will then issue a letter addressed to the Saudi Authorities to assist you in obtaining a police clearance.
You take this letter with the other documents required and lodge your application for a police
clearance at the police headquarters.
If you have evidence that a migration application is lodged through the standard departmental letter to proceed to health and character checks, (issued by their case officer), then no fee is payable for the letter from DIAC Riyadh.

Non-Saudi nationals in Australia
Follow the instructions on website at:
Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia Canberra
Application to include:
Police Clearance Application Form (available for the website)
original fingerprint from state police authorities in Australia
two recent passport size photographs
a copy of your passport which shows photo and residency permit pages during your stay in
Saudi Arabia a letter of release from your sponsor in Saudi Arabia, and
any other document which you think has relevance to your request or which may assist in its
processing.
All documents should be addressed to your country embassy in Australia.
Your embassy or DFAT will then forward the documents to their respective embassy in Saudi Arabia who will then apply for the police clearance to the Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Note: to avoid any confusion when forwarding the documents, we recommend you write a cover letter to the embassy.
Instructions on how to seek a supporting letter from the Australian Embassy Riyadh are provided directly to you by your case officer. A fee is payable to the Australian Embassy.

Good Luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Refer :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mi...lice-clearance-certificate-saudia-arabia.html


----------



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Khan,
> 
> Check this link
> 
> ...


Thx for the info....

I read somewhere that DIAC is charging *SR 1500 *to give the letter for Character check. Do you any idea how much exactly they charge ??

Can you please elaborate more on the below statement.
"*If you have evidence that a migration application is lodged through the standard departmental letter to proceed to health and character checks, (issued by their case officer), then no fee is payable for the letter from DIAC Riyadh*."

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

mmkhan said:


> Thx for the info....
> 
> I read somewhere that DIAC is charging *SR 1500 *to give the letter for Character check. Do you any idea how much exactly they charge ??
> 
> ...



Guys, just know I gave a call to the Australian Embassy in Riyadh and they confirmed me that if an Applicant is applying for the PCC *with a Formal Letter from CO *then they will not charge any fee but if an Applicant want to apply for PCC *without a formal request from CO* then they will charge some fee.

Now how to get Request Letter from Australian Embassy is clear but still not clear wat is the next step and how much Police Department will charge for Fingerprints and other PCC realted work. And also how many days they will take to issue the PCC

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Guys,

I will be applying for Visa in coming days. My situation is little different. I got married 6 years back. before that my Wife was living in Saudi. After marriage, her name got changed and so the Passport. Now we are living in Qatar.

Now my question is, when CO will ask for PCC, Saudi govt will issue PCC in old name or new name or may be they wont?


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

mmkhan said:


> Guys, just know I gave a call to the Australian Embassy in Riyadh and they confirmed me that if an Applicant is applying for the PCC *with a Formal Letter from CO *then they will not charge any fee but if an Applicant want to apply for PCC *without a formal request from CO* then they will charge some fee.
> 
> Now how to get Request Letter from Australian Embassy is clear but still not clear wat is the next step and how much Police Department will charge for Fingerprints and other PCC realted work. And also how many days they will take to issue the PCC
> 
> ...


Once you get the letter from AUS go to Ministry of Foreign Affairs- MOFA for attestation they will charge 20 - 30 SR.

There is no fee for Police Certificate / Fingerprints.

Important: You should give your passport copy to police officer so he will write your name as appear in the passport.

let me know if you need any detail.


----------



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

gkhan said:


> Once you get the letter from AUS go to Ministry of Foreign Affairs- MOFA for attestation they will charge 20 - 30 SR.
> 
> There is no fee for Police Certificate / Fingerprints.
> 
> ...



Thx gkhan for the reply....

Is *Ministry of Foreign Affairs- MOFA* and *Ministry of Interior (Nasriya)* are same beacuse I read in one of the Forum that we need to go to *Ministry of Interior (Nasriya)* for attestation and then to *Central Police Office (near batha/draiya) right after the court building* for the Fingerprints. 


Regards,
Khan.


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

mmkhan said:


> Thx gkhan for the reply....
> 
> Is *Ministry of Foreign Affairs- MOFA* and *Ministry of Interior (Nasriya)* are same beacuse I read in one of the Forum that we need to go to *Ministry of Interior (Nasriya)* for attestation and then to *Central Police Office (near batha/draiya) right after the court building* for the Fingerprints.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is same in Nasirya and Police Head Office in Dira near to Fire Station and court building.

Regards,


----------



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

gkhan said:


> Yes, it is same in Nasirya and Police Head Office in Dira near to Fire Station and court building.
> 
> Regards,



Thanks a lot.
Any idea about the number of days they will take to issue PCC...???

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

next day you will get it


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

wow, next day is pretty fast. 

do we have to apply for PCC in riyadh only, or we can apply at other cities' police stations also?


----------



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

gkhan said:


> next day you will get it


Thx gkhan for all the information......

Can you please let me know abt below Questions:
1. Wats the timing of *Ministry of Interior (Nasriya)* & *Central Police Head Office*?
2. If we start in the morning, In a single Day, then can we complete both Attestation & Fingerprints ? I mean, generally, how much time it will take to do Attestation & Fingerprints ?


Regards,
Khan.


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

mmkhan said:


> Thx gkhan for all the information......
> 
> Can you please let me know abt below Questions:
> 1. Wats the timing of *Ministry of Interior (Nasriya)* & *Central Police Head Office*?
> ...



As per my exp, you can finish attestation ( 20 - 30 min) and fingerprint in one day but don't keep things for last moments.


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

rackspace said:


> wow, next day is pretty fast.
> 
> do we have to apply for PCC in riyadh only, or we can apply at other cities' police stations also?


No idea about the other cities.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> Guys,
> 
> I will be applying for Visa in coming days. My situation is little different. I got married 6 years back. before that my Wife was living in Saudi. After marriage, her name got changed and so the Passport. Now we are living in Qatar.
> 
> Now my question is, when CO will ask for PCC, Saudi govt will issue PCC in old name or new name or may be they wont?


can anyone pls shed some light on this query posted by me previously.

Thanks


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> can anyone pls shed some light on this query posted by me previously.
> 
> Thanks


There is no issue for your Wife name its a normal practice. 
All PCC will be under her new name ( Name After Marriage).


If you are not living in Saudi, you can not get PCC from here (As per my info).


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

gkhan said:


> There is no issue for your Wife name its a normal practice.
> All PCC will be under her new name ( Name After Marriage).
> 
> 
> If you are not living in Saudi, you can not get PCC from here (As per my info).


Thanks for your reply. much relaxed now.

I know I cant get PCC from KSA directly. I have to apply through KSA embassy in Qatar.


----------



## mmkhan (Nov 21, 2011)

gkhan said:


> As per my exp, you can finish attestation ( 20 - 30 min) and fingerprint in one day but don't keep things for last moments.


Thx a lot gkhan......

Regards,
Khan.


----------



## rashid44pk (Dec 25, 2011)

mmkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian and currently working in Riyadh from last 3 years. Can someone explain me in details to obtain Saudi Arabia PCC.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Khan,

I am Rashid living in Jeddah and I also need to obtain Saudi Arabia PCC. Can you please share your mobile number with me so that i can ask the relevant questions to obtain the above info. My mobile No. 

Thanks in advance for your support.

Regards,
Rashid


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The forum is here so that you can share information asking people to phone with it makes the forum redundant .
Please ask/reply your questions on the forum that way it will be of benefit to others and the question/answer stays in our archives for future reading.


----------



## rashid44pk (Dec 25, 2011)

gkhan said:


> Once you get the letter from AUS go to Ministry of Foreign Affairs- MOFA for attestation they will charge 20 - 30 SR.
> 
> There is no fee for Police Certificate / Fingerprints.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. mmkhan and gkhan,

Basically I am in Jeddah and i have received a request from case officer for PCC. 

My questions are as follows:

1. Which docs should i sent to Australian Embassy in Riyadh to get the letter.
2. The above docs should be sent to them by courier or email?
3. How many days they will take to send that letter.

Thanks

Rashid


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

rashid44pk said:


> Dear Mr. mmkhan and gkhan,
> 
> Basically I am in Jeddah and i have received a request from case officer for PCC.
> 
> ...


Dear Rashid,

Can you please share your timelines with us? When you applied and which visa, when you got a case officer and when you got the request for PCC + Medicals? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

rashid44pk said:


> Dear Mr. mmkhan and gkhan,
> 
> Basically I am in Jeddah and i have received a request from case officer for PCC.
> 
> ...


I recommend u to call AUS Embassy Riyadh they will provide all this information.


----------



## sonukashi (May 10, 2012)

*PCC from Saudi Arabia*

I have worked in KSA for 2 years during 2004-06 and now from last 5 years I am working in India only, how to get PCC from KSA. As on its MOFA site also there is no information regarding PCC. Can any one please help me in this.


----------



## mskksm14 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I went to Saudi on Work visit visa several times and cumulatively stayed there for about 18 months and I'm in India now. 

Please let me know whether Saudi PCC is required for a PR visa ?
if so please guide me how to get a Saudi PCC from India.


----------



## ameenfusion (Sep 19, 2013)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I went to Saudi on Work visit visa several times and cumulatively stayed there for about 18 months and I'm in India now.
> 
> ...


Hi Did you apply for PR? Can you please share your experience as I am in the same situation as yours.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

mskksm14 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I went to Saudi on Work visit visa several times and cumulatively stayed there for about 18 months and I'm in India now.
> 
> ...


I think it is cumulative 12 months



> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for your correspondence.
> 
> ...


----------



## manjeetmor (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Khan,

Need some help with the Saudi Docs for *AUSTRALIA PR PROCESSING

*I have worked in Saudi Arabia for 1+ year through CTS. I am now in Australia still with CTS.


I dont have (*letter from your previous employer.*). Is there any document from company like settlement letter which will be sufficient?
 Will Stamping on Passport work for a* copy of your final exit document.*

Link for details
*immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Saudi-Arabia.aspx
*

Appreciate your support

Thanks
Mor


----------

